# Chris Jericho "I think now more than ever it's obvious AEW is the best pro wrestling company in the world today both for fans and especially for...



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

...performers. nothing can stop us now. 

The GOAT has spoken


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Very easy line to play when your boss is hiring everybody and their brother.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho says stuff like this so often that you have to wonder whether he's trying to convince the fans or himself.

AEW is still a long way off being the best pro wrestling company in the world.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

If nothing can stop you, why isn't the quality there already? 

WCW changed the business by hiring two guys and one heel turn. How many guys are AEW gonna hire before something monumental happens.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that Jericho watches EVERY wrestling company in the world to make that claim


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

La Parka said:


> I find it hard to believe that Jericho watches EVERY wrestling company in the world to make that claim


He doesn't need to. It's not like some shitty little indie fed is going to be the "best", is it? The biggest talent is mostly in the biggest companies.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Guy working for a company says his company is the best in the world, more at 11.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

The only good major promotion right now is ROH. They only recently decided to stop sucking (as of September 2020).

AEW, WWE, Impact, MLW, NJPW, DDT, NOAH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, Stardom, TJPW, CMLL, and AAA suck badly right now. I wish that weren't the case, but it is.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

He’s absolutely correct, and he’s not just saying it, he believes it.

The respect they have for the talent, the fans… the product they put out. Everything about it. It’s current, not dated. It’s fresh. Quite fucking simply, it’s the future of wrestling and that’s becoming blatantly clear, day by day.

It’s becoming the place where the wrestlers want to work and WWE is shooting themselves in the foot all over the place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> He doesn't need to. It's not like some shitty little indie fed is going to be the "best", is it? The biggest talent is mostly in the biggest companies.


You never know, look at ECW. Many people considered that the best wrestling promotion in the world whilst it was still simply a local TV wrestling show that was known in some internet circles/newsletter circles


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You never know, look at ECW. Many people considered that the best wrestling promotion in the world whilst it was still simply a local TV wrestling show that was known in some internet circles/newsletter circles


ECW were hardly a "shitty little indie fed".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Clearly they are.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is 100% correct here about AEW being the best wrestling company atm


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> The respect they have for the talent, the fans… the product they put out. Everything about it. It’s current, not dated. It’s fresh. Quite fucking simply, it’s the future of wrestling and that’s becoming blatantly clear, day by day.


The respect for the fans? With all due respect Tony Khan lies to the fans on a semi regular basis. Remember last year when he claimed Moxley Vs Hager was the best empty arena match ever and it was garbage? Remember the promises of major signings which were guys like Matt Sydal, Ethan Page and Christian? 

Everything is current, fresh and not dated? I can't agree with that. Much of what they do is ripped off from other promotions from wrestling history. For example, Kenny Omega's current gimmick has already been done by AJ Styles and CM Punk just without the multiple belt thing, The Bullet Club/The Elite is a poor knock off of the nWo, they've just redone Chris Jericho Vs Juventud Guerrera which was a feud from 1998, Matt Hardy's "big money" gimmick he's currently doing was something he did in ROH (Or was it TNA?), you've got a Four Horseman throwback, an elderly Sting and the next big signings for the promotion are a broken down Bryan Danielson and CM Punk who are a considerable amount of time past their primes at this point.

The future? I can't agree. Both NJPW and the WWE are doing a better job right now of building the future of wrestling. AEW seems to be more focused on what WWE castaway they can sign next


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Of course Jericho is going to say that. Duh.

There is a lot of good wrestling being offered by lots of companies right now. AEW happens to be my favorite, and it’s been that way since the company started.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll just throw this in here too since AEW apparently hires "too many WWE names."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423852968965705737


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The respect for the fans? With all due respect Tony Khan lies to the fans on a semi regular basis. Remember last year when he claimed Moxley Vs Hager was the best empty arena match ever and it was garbage? Remember the promises of major signings which were guys like Matt Sydal, Ethan Page and Christian?
> 
> Everything is current, fresh and not dated? I can't agree with that. Much of what they do is ripped off from other promotions from wrestling history. For example, Kenny Omega's current gimmick has already been done by AJ Styles and CM Punk just without the multiple belt thing, The Bullet Club/The Elite is a poor knock off of the nWo, they've just redone Chris Jericho Vs Juventud Guerrera which was a feud from 1998, Matt Hardy's "big money" gimmick he's currently doing was something he did in ROH (Or was it TNA?), you've got a Four Horseman throwback, an elderly Sting and the next big signings for the promotion are a broken down Bryan Danielson and CM Punk who are a considerable amount of time past their primes at this point.
> 
> The future? I can't agree. Both NJPW and the WWE are doing a better job right now of building the future of wrestling. AEW seems to be more focused on what WWE castaway they can sign next


How can WWE be building the future of wrestling when they keep releasing so much of it?

Or if they are not releasing it, they are simply allowing contracts to expire like Adam Cole. Ridiculous after the investment that was poured into him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The respect for the fans? With all due respect Tony Khan lies to the fans on a semi regular basis. Remember last year when he claimed Moxley Vs Hager was the best empty arena match ever and it was garbage? Remember the promises of major signings which were guys like Matt Sydal, Ethan Page and Christian?
> 
> Everything is current, fresh and not dated? I can't agree with that. Much of what they do is ripped off from other promotions from wrestling history. For example, Kenny Omega's current gimmick has already been done by AJ Styles and CM Punk just without the multiple belt thing, The Bullet Club/The Elite is a poor knock off of the nWo, they've just redone Chris Jericho Vs Juventud Guerrera which was a feud from 1998, Matt Hardy's "big money" gimmick he's currently doing was something he did in ROH (Or was it TNA?), you've got a Four Horseman throwback, an elderly Sting and the next big signings for the promotion are a broken down Bryan Danielson and CM Punk who are a considerable amount of time past their primes at this point.
> 
> The future? I can't agree. Both NJPW and the WWE are doing a better job right now of building the future of wrestling. AEW seems to be more focused on what WWE castaway they can sign next


I honestly stopped reading halfway through because we just see things differently


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> ECW were hardly a "shitty little indie fed".


I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.



DammitChrist said:


> I'll just throw this in here too since AEW apparently hires "too many WWE names."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423852968965705737


On the last AEW Dynamite card the matches were as follows:

Chris Jericho (WWE) Vs Juventud Guerrera (WWE)

Darby Allin, Eddie Kingston and Jon Moxley (WWE) W/ Sting (WWE) Vs 2.0 and Daniel Garcia

Christian Cage (WWE) Vs The Blade

Miro (WWE) Vs Lee Johnson W/ Dustin Rhodes (WWE)

Leyla Hirsch Vs The Bunny

Cody Rhodes (WWE) Vs Malakai Black (WWE)

---

So a WWE star in almost every match bar one, two WWE guys in the main event announced by a WWE Hall Of Famer and another ex WWE announcer in Tony Schiavone.

---

And to further prove my point, the week before had the following card:

Doc Gallows (WWE), Karl Anderson (WWE), Kenny (He's been under WWE contract but I won't count him) and The Young Bucks Vs Adam Page and The Dark Order

FTR (WWE) W/ Tully Blanchard (WWE) Vs The Inner Circle W/ Konnan (WWE)

Lance Archer (WWE) Vs Hikuelo W/ Haku (WWE)

Christian Cage (WWE) and The Jungle Express Vs The Hardy Family Office W/ Matt Hardy (WWE)

Julia Hart Vs Thunder Rosa

Chris Jericho (WWE) Vs Nick Gage

---

So once again, a WWE star in every match bar one, former WWE guy in the main event announced by a WWE Hall Of Famer again.

---

One more time, the Dynamite BEFORE the one above. Just to really drive this point home.

Chris Jericho (WWE) Vs Shawn Spears (WWE) W/ Tully Blanchard (WWE)

Doc Gallows (WWE) Vs Frankie Kazarian (WWE)

Darby Allin W/ Sting (WWE) Vs Wheeler Yuta W/ Orange Cassidy

Britt Baker W/ Rebel Vs Nyla Rose W/ Vickie Guerrero (WWE)

Orange Cassidy Vs The Blade W/ The Bunny

Jon Moxley (WWE) Vs Lance Archer (WWE) W/ Jake Roberts (WWE)

---

Once again, a former WWE star was involved in every match bar one.

Also, if internet rumour is correct AEW is looking at signing Bray Wyatt (WWE), Bryan Danielson (WWE) and CM Punk (WWE).

Thank you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I honestly stopped reading halfway through because we just see things differently


That's your choice but I don't think I'm saying anything dishonest or offensive. It's all generally true and a forum does kind of exist for differing points and discussion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For fucks sake lol, I actually did read this post, and it made me smile, because it’s so irrelevant and changes nothing. And I honestly mean that in the nicest way possible 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> For fucks sake lol, I actually did read this post, and it made me smile, because it’s so irrelevant and changes nothing. And I honestly mean that in the nicest way possible 😂


DC's argument is that AEW do not sign many WWE guys. Only 3 matches in the last three weeks have not featured one ex WWE contracted talent in some capacity.

Not only is it relevant but it also completely kills his debate. AEW does heavily rely on ex WWE guys


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> DC's argument is that AEW do not sign many WWE guys. Only 3 matches in the last three weeks have not featured one ex WWE contracted talent in some capacity.
> 
> Not only is it relevant but it also completely kills his debate. AEW does heavily rely on ex WWE guys


Dude, I guarantee you that almost nobody remembers or perceives guys like Lance Archer, Frankie Kazarian, and Konnan as 'WWE names.'


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I guarantee you that almost nobody remembers or perceives guys like Lance Archer, Frankie Kazarian, and Konnan as 'WWE names.'


That's not the argument you put forth. Your argument is that AEW doesn't sign that many guys that were formerly with WWE and you've been proven incorrect.

You can move the goalposts if you'd like to "Known WWE names" but the majority of AEW's salary budget is going towards "Known WWE names" also.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's not the argument you put forth. Your argument is that AEW doesn't sign that many guys that were formerly with WWE and you've been proven incorrect.
> 
> You can move the goalposts if you'd like to "Known WWE names" but the majority of AEW's salary budget is going towards "Known WWE names" also.


One thing’s for sure, they’re not WWE guys anymore.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling doesn't care about the casual fan anymore. Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling isnt for me.

Its just all about appealing to workrate smarks and providing endless spot fest matches that serve no real purpose and tell no story.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

famicommander said:


> The only good major promotion right now is ROH. They only recently decided to stop sucking (as of September 2020).
> 
> AEW, WWE, Impact, MLW, NJPW, DDT, NOAH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, Stardom, TJPW, CMLL, and AAA suck badly right now. I wish that weren't the case, but it is.


Sucks to be you


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ex wwe guys argument is non sensical. WWE has been the only major north American wrestling promotion for 18 years. Obviously most wrestlers in the industry are going to have passed through there at some point. Who cares where someone has worked before as long as they contribute to an entertaining show.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The respect for the fans? With all due respect Tony Khan lies to the fans on a semi regular basis. Remember last year when he claimed Moxley Vs Hager was the best empty arena match ever and it was garbage? Remember the promises of major signings which were guys like Matt Sydal, Ethan Page and Christian?
> 
> Everything is current, fresh and not dated? I can't agree with that. Much of what they do is ripped off from other promotions from wrestling history. For example, Kenny Omega's current gimmick has already been done by AJ Styles and CM Punk just without the multiple belt thing, The Bullet Club/The Elite is a poor knock off of the nWo, they've just redone Chris Jericho Vs Juventud Guerrera which was a feud from 1998, Matt Hardy's "big money" gimmick he's currently doing was something he did in ROH (Or was it TNA?), you've got a Four Horseman throwback, an elderly Sting and the next big signings for the promotion are a broken down Bryan Danielson and CM Punk who are a considerable amount of time past their primes at this point.
> 
> The future? I can't agree. Both NJPW and the WWE are doing a better job right now of building the future of wrestling. AEW seems to be more focused on what WWE castaway they can sign next


WWE is NOT doing a better job of building the future when they have old mfers constantly in the main event. We know you dislike aew, but you don't know what you're talking about. Aew has a better hand on the future than wwe that's for damn sure. And you keep bringing up what aew is copying and not mentioning all the bs they did. Come on bro. Be smart.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> This ex wwe guys argument is non sensical. WWE has been the only major north American wrestling promotion for 18 years. Obviously most wrestlers in the industry are going to have passed through there at some point. Who cares where someone has worked before as long as they contribute to an entertaining show.


He's wrong about Konnan and Kazarian tho. They weren't in WWE that long so that really don't count. But you know chip, he knows everything and hates everything not associated with wwe. At this point, his bs gets old and I have no interest in slightly giving a fuck about shit he types because it's gonna be the same bs lol.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling doesn't care about the casual fan anymore. Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling isnt for me.
> 
> Its just all about appealing to workrate smarks and providing endless spot fest matches that serve no real purpose and tell no story.


Bye! We don't give a fuck about you!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> This ex wwe guys argument is non sensical. WWE has been the only major north American wrestling promotion for 18 years. Obviously most wrestlers in the industry are going to have passed through there at some point. Who cares where someone has worked before as long as they contribute to an entertaining show.


It's a perception thing although I didn't actually bring it up on this occasion.

You're from the UK so I hope you're a follower of football but imagine a team like Charlton Athletic for example who play in League 1 getting picked up by a billionaire and signing a heap of older past their prime Manchester United players who were great 10-15 years ago. What would the view of the public be? Probably that Charlton Athletic is the place for older, past their prime Manchester United players and that they were trying to replicate Manchester United's success.

Same deal with AEW, the perception of AEW is that they're the place for ex WWE wrestlers to go when the WWE doesn't want them anymore or they have issues with the WWE. To the lapsed fan or casual wrestling supporter they naturally think AEW is where wrestlers go when WWE no longer wants them anymore. Regardless of if that's true or not that's certainly how they feel.



Nickademus_Eternal said:


> WWE is NOT doing a better job of building the future when they have old mfers constantly in the main event. We know you dislike aew, but you don't know what you're talking about. Aew has a better hand on the future than wwe that's for damn sure. And you keep bringing up what aew is copying and not mentioning all the bs they did. Come on bro. Be smart.


Yeah? Who does AEW have that is going to be attractive to any mainstream media outlet that is under the age of 40?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a perception thing although I didn't actually bring it up on this occasion.
> 
> You're from the UK so I hope you're a follower of football but imagine a team like Charlton Athletic for example who play in League 1 getting picked up by a billionaire and signing a heap of older past their prime Manchester United players who were great 10-15 years ago. What would the view of the public be? Probably that Charlton Athletic is the place for older, past their prime Manchester United players and that they were trying to replicate Manchester United's success.
> 
> ...


Maybe if WWE was actually good people might think that. But fans and wrestlers are leaving WWE in droves because the grass is actually greener on the other side.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> Maybe if WWE was actually good people might think that. But fans and wrestlers are leaving WWE in droves because the grass is actually greener on the other side.


Many people think Smackdown is currently the best wrestling show in the world. Wrestlers aren't leaving WWE they are generally getting released and checking with Vince that it's okay to sign with AEW before doing so.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a perception thing although I didn't actually bring it up on this occasion.
> 
> You're from the UK so I hope you're a follower of football but imagine a team like Charlton Athletic for example who play in League 1 getting picked up by a billionaire and signing a heap of older past their prime Manchester United players who were great 10-15 years ago. What would the view of the public be? Probably that Charlton Athletic is the place for older, past their prime Manchester United players and that they were trying to replicate Manchester United's success.
> 
> ...


Jungly boy,Adam page and mjf for sure. Sorry bro. Your bs narrative ain't working.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Jungly boy,Adam page and mjf for sure. Sorry bro. Your bs narrative ain't working.


Nobody in the mainstream is going to care about any of those guys within the next 5 years. I'm a fan of all three but it just won't happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody in the mainstream is going to care about any of those guys within the next 5 years. I'm a fan of all three but it just won't happen.


Does it cut you deep that those in the mainstream don't enjoy the things you do?

Must be hard to live.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Does it cut you deep that those in the mainstream don't enjoy the things you do?
> 
> Must be hard to live.


The things I do meaning what? I don't get your question.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I guarantee you that almost nobody remembers or perceives guys like Lance Archer, Frankie Kazarian, and Konnan as 'WWE names.'


Kazarian is debatable, he was under contract. Konnan spent some time in WWE and if you count people who spent plenty of time in WCW retroactively maybe, I'll agree with you but I can see the argument to the contrary. 

Archer I'll actually disagree with you, yes he was more well known from early Impact and more recently NJPW but the "Archer" part is 100% WWE, they were the one who took Lance Hoyt and made him "Vance Archer", and even after FCW and WWECW he had spent some time on SmackDown, even if it wasn't a long amount of time he went from developmental to main roster and still uses part of his WWE name, there's a pretty strong argument counting him as a WWE guy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody in the mainstream is going to care about any of those guys within the next 5 years. I'm a fan of all three but it just won't happen.


Yep. I liked this place more when you were banned. You're going on the ignore list.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The things I do meaning what? I don't get your question.


You seem to bring up the mainstream alot, that's all.

You strike me as someone who's quite insecure when it comes to wrestling. All whilst basing your opinions off of someone or something that was once relevant decades ago.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> Yep. I liked this place more when you were banned. You're going on the ignore list.


Nobody cares bro, just do it. Don't need to tell everyone.



Erik. said:


> You seem to bring up the mainstream alot, that's all.
> 
> You strike me as someone who's quite insecure when it comes to wrestling. All whilst basing your opinions off of someone or something that was once relevant decades ago.


I bring up the mainstream a lot because ideally that's who you want to reach with any television show.

Insecure in regards to wrestling how? I like wrestling, I know it's not mainstream.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling doesn't care about the casual fan anymore. Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling isnt for me.
> 
> Its just all about appealing to workrate smarks and providing endless spot fest matches that serve no real purpose and tell no story.


No offense but you're an Eva Marie fan. Your "taste" in all things is suspect.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling doesn't care about the casual fan anymore. Now more than ever its obvious that Pro Wrestling isnt for me.
> 
> Its just all about appealing to workrate smarks and providing endless spot fest matches that serve no real purpose and tell no story.


I'm pretty sure that the workrate 'smarks' actually have a better understanding of wrestling. Of course the company should continue appealing to them 

Casual fans tend to be unreliable anyway.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet if AEW didn’t sign them they would be ripped for not utilising the talent available… lose lose


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

WWE conditioned the fans who literally grew up watching it - basically anybody under 45 - to perceive wrestlers as 'WWE guys'. Holding a monopoly on the industry since 2001 has certainly helped too. 

In the 90's nobody barring early internet smarks saw the following as 'NWA/WCW guys' : Flair, Sid, Luger, Vader, LOD, Steiner Bros, Taker, Diesel, Ramon, Austin, Pillman, Nasty Boys, Goldust, Faarooq, Mankind, HHH, Mero. Repackaged or not. They were just individual wrestlers with an upside. 

There's an upside to Andrade, Miro, Black, Punk, Danielson, Christian. It's not the same as signing John Tenta and Ed Leslie and putting them over your top names.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Y2J is spot on.
NJPW is the only one I am not familiar with.
I have kept a close eye on ROH, MLW, NWA and enjoy watching them. Kept half an eye on impact and not real impressed. Even WWE marks (of which I was one) have to admit it is going down the toilet. AEW wins hands down.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, duh


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> In the 90's nobody barring early internet smarks saw the following as 'NWA/WCW guys' : Flair, Sid, Luger, Vader, LOD, Steiner Bros, Taker, Diesel, Ramon, Austin, Pillman, Nasty Boys, Goldust, Faarooq, Mankind, HHH, Mero. Repackaged or not. They were just individual wrestlers with an upside.


I don't even think internet smarks can really claim that. It's a topic that's recently interested me. I literally cannot think of an even semi-major star before The Rock that never worked an NWA territory. Buddy Rogers, Sammartino, and Backlund worked the territories, though Sammartino was basically a New York guy. You could maybe say Hart as Vince bought out Stampede for a time. But even people I used to think of as "WWE homegrown stars" really weren't...Hogan (AWA), Nash (as Oz), Yokozuna (Kokina) etc. 

Maybe Ahmed Johnson and Ken Shamrock? I dunno.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That happened for me a year ago already.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The validity of Chris Jericho's statement is about as valid as Nick Gage being a pro wrestler LOL nobody can take this joke of a talent serious anymore with some of his worst ideas ever


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I mean, he's not wrong. AEW is the only reason I'm watching wrestling in 2021. I lost interest in ROH and NJPW during one of our lockdowns. I couldn't imagine trying to watch a WWE show nowadays.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

A PG Attitude said:


> Sucks to be you


Not really, I have a lot more time for my other hobbies since I don't have to watch several hours of bad wrestling television every week.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Right now, AEW is the only product I watch. Smackdown used to be my chosen and preferred show to watch, but it has been so bad lately. I really dislike current day WWE.


----------



## ATamzarian (Sep 3, 2018)

Don't Work Yourselves Into A Shoot Guys


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this really proves is that a lot of wrestlers in the industry have been in WWE at some point in a certain capacity. Can you really call a guy who was in developmental and never saw the light of day a WWE guy?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Can this has-been shut up already?


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You never know, look at ECW. Many people considered that the best wrestling promotion in the world whilst it was still simply a local TV wrestling show that was known in some internet circles/newsletter circles


Where something is broadcasting doesn't equate to its quality. That's like inferring that a book published by an unknown publisher is bad because of the latter


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> This ex wwe guys argument is non sensical. WWE has been the only major north American wrestling promotion for 18 years. Obviously most wrestlers in the industry are going to have passed through there at some point. Who cares where someone has worked before as long as they contribute to an entertaining show.


Pretty sure for about a decade people were calling the Big 3 of Wrestling - WWE, TNA and ROH. TNA for a long time were being called the new WCW and ROH was being compared to ECW. 

So to say there was no major promotion apart from WWE for 18 years is pure bull. 

AEW isn't the first promotion to come along in 2 decades to make waves in the industry. 

In fact a few years ago there was even talk of NJPW getting a foothold in North America.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> Yet if AEW didn’t sign them they would be ripped for not utilising the talent available… lose lose


I don't think they would. 

Both Jericho and Cody said in the beginning that they were only interested in 5 or 6 names (one of which was Moxley, 2 were The Good Brothers). 

AEWs appeal was they were offering something different. People can argue this all they like but they are WWE lite and are essentially hiring people with big merch sales.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Certainly a lot of disingenuous nonsense goin on in this here thread of yours gentleman.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How many pro wrestling v sports entertainment companies are there?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Pretty sure for about a decade people were calling the Big 3 of Wrestling - WWE, TNA and ROH. TNA for a long time were being called the new WCW and ROH was being compared to ECW.
> 
> So to say there was no major promotion apart from WWE for 18 years is pure bull.
> 
> ...


No one outside of the wrestlling bubble has any idea who TNA/ROH are.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> No one outside of the wrestlling bubble has any idea who TNA/ROH are.


No one outside the wrestling bubble has any idea who AEW are.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> No one outside the wrestling bubble has any idea who AEW are.


Of course one of the biggest WWE marks on this forum has this to say.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I like AEW. I like Chris Jericho. And I am excited for the signings of Punk and Bryan. However best wrestling company in the world? Not when Orange Cassidy was in a title match at your biggest show of the year. And he RARELY loses clean. Santino was funny, but he would lose most of the time, and still be funny the next week. 

Remember when Santino Marella or Eugene competed for the title at wrestlemania? No didn't happen. Or 150 pound Darby Allin. NEVER losing clean, even the defeat against Miro had a slight interference from Page and Scorpio Sky. 

That's when AEW loses creditability. To be the best in the world, you need to credible superstars. Something at times AEW lacks.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Of course one of the biggest WWE marks on this forum has this to say.


What's funny is I don't even watch WWE, but nice try.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the_flock said:


> What's funny is I don't even watch WWE, but nice try.


Two wrestling shows could not possibly BOTH be bad?! That’s insane!


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

AEW Dynamite is the best wrestling show at this current moment, they stack each week with well built matches and actually advertise a match weeks ahead of schedule. I see people in this thread talking about "the future" and wrestling has a major problem with "the future" they always bring it up in promos, in hiring practices, in "potential" with wrestlers. What AEW is doing is focusing on the Present because if they don't get that right they'll sink really quick, but booking wise they are doing well building up wrestlers naturally. 

Like I said they are focusing on the present, the future will arrive eventually and we will see the result of their gambles hiring former WWE arguably "Misused" wrestlers. Having more people interested in your product RIGHT NOW is more important than if they will potentially be interested in the unclear future.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Two wrestling shows could not possibly BOTH be bad?! That’s insane!


Didn't you know? If you don't like AEW you're automatically a jealous WWE shill and if you don't like WWE you're a jealous AEW shill, you can't dislike or like both, no room for nuance on this forum, you gotta pick a side, no fence sitters allowed. You have to take part in the war.

It's insane.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The man works in AEW and has some sort of creative control over himself. Of course he is going to talk up the place that he loves being in and has seen the positive experience with other wrestlers and fans. Who wouldn't if in his shoes? Just like any of us that are a fan of a wrestling show are going to talk up what we enjoy watching. Nothing wrong with any of that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What company is better for fans and the talent itself?

For fans, AEW listens to them and gives them what they want for the most part. Every show has 'AEW' chants which shows the fan base is in ECW territory of being hardcore. IMPACT and ROH lost fans, NJPW has pissed off fans with the recent booking and introduction of the new title, the Mexican companies have fucked up so many times it's comical, and WWE... lol.

For talent, they pay well and fired no one during the pandemic except Jimmy Havoc (#SpeakingOut and drugs being the reason) while WWE has released over 100 wrestlers. Probably only NJPW compares on that front, since they are very loyal to their talent and even the sucky wrestlers often have a job for life. Also, the creative freedom is of huge appeal to the wrestlers.

Plus, everyone who visits AEW as a guest says the backstage atmosphere is incredible.

Jericho's comment comes from a paid employee but clearly has merit.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_flock said:


> What's funny is I don't even watch WWE, but nice try.


Yeah my bad, i confused you with other member of the forum. My bad!


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

So, an employee of a company goes out and says that the company that's paying him a boat load of money is good? Color me shocked! Love how people on this forum are quick to jump on WWE for giving title shots and title reigns to old part timers when nearly 50 year old Christian has just been named #1 contender for your world title over your hot young babyface. Then in another month or so Page has the opportunity to be passed over again by the potential signings of Punk and Bryan. AEW can't build new stars either as they're guilty of some of the same shit that WWE does with guys like Goldberg and Cena.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

AEW is fucking garbage.

WWE is fucking garbage.

TNA is fucking garbage. (I am assuming it still exists)

NJPW is Japanese garbage.

Decide what is the best out of this bunch of garbage, seems pointless to me.. But if I have to pick one I obviously will pick WWE, as they have Roman Reigns vs John Cena feud going on which at least smells like a bit of star power.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I mean he's half right. Id imagine its def a better working enviroment for its employees. Admittedly harder to advance, but the threat of being fired isnt quite there yet. As for the other part, lolol Chris stay away from the drugs, if yall were as great as you think you are, yall wouldnt be hyping past their prime former wwe performers as gamechangers.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> Yep. I liked this place more when you were banned. You're going on the ignore list.


"you keep saying meanie things about the thing I like, wah! "



DammitChrist said:


> I'm pretty sure that the workrate 'smarks' actually have a better understanding of wrestling. Of course the company should continue appealing to them
> 
> Casual fans tend to be unreliable anyway.


Nope. You guys might have a good knowledge of gymnastics though, considering you are basically into gymnasts that 'act' tough.



DaSlacker said:


> WWE conditioned the fans who literally grew up watching it - basically anybody under 45 - to perceive wrestlers as 'WWE guys'. Holding a monopoly on the industry since 2001 has certainly helped too.
> 
> In the 90's nobody barring early internet smarks saw the following as 'NWA/WCW guys' : Flair, Sid, Luger, Vader, LOD, Steiner Bros, Taker, Diesel, Ramon, Austin, Pillman, Nasty Boys, Goldust, Faarooq, Mankind, HHH, Mero. Repackaged or not. They were just individual wrestlers with an upside.
> 
> There's an upside to Andrade, Miro, Black, Punk, Danielson, Christian. It's not the same as signing John Tenta and Ed Leslie and putting them over your top names.


Nah this is nothing to do with wrestling. It's a really simple concept, every sport does it. When someone is playing for a football club, at his next club many people will mention that he's an ex-whateverclub. Sometimes players who were there for a long time, or at the forefront of their club, they'll be called "ex-whateverclub" for years and years. Happened with players like Fabregas, guy went to Barce, and then Chelsea, and still people regarded him as the ex-Arsenal midfielder 6 years after he left and won titles with both Barce and Chelsea. It's a pretty simple thing to use your past reference of the known quantity that person is, or shown. It really isn't some wrestling phenomenon.



ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah my bad, i confused you with other member of the forum. My bad!


"I call anyone who dislikes AEW a WWE fan!"


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> AEW is fucking garbage.
> 
> WWE is fucking garbage.
> 
> ...


What wrestling do you enjoy actually?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> "you keep saying meanie things about the thing I like, wah! "
> 
> 
> Nope. You guys might have a good knowledge of gymnastics though, considering you are basically into gymnasts that 'act' tough.
> ...


"I am a troll who likes to get in trouble with everyone"


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> What wrestling do you enjoy actually?


My post said it clearly.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> "I am a troll who likes to get in trouble with everyone"


"anyone who says something I don't like is a troll" yawn.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Nope. You guys might have a good knowledge of gymnastics though, considering you are basically into gymnasts that 'act' tough.


Nah, I'm sorry, dude; but I don't watch any gymnastics.

I watch wrestling though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> AEW is fucking garbage.
> 
> WWE is fucking garbage.
> 
> ...


The Edge vs Seth Rollins feud blows that other feud out of the water 

AEW and NJPW are fun wrestling promotions to watch btw


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> The Edge vs Seth Rollins feud blows that other feud out of the water
> 
> AEW and NJPW are fun wrestling promotions to watch btw


Well I respectfully disagree, that feud is a C+ at best.

And AEW and NPJW are trash, indy crap but with a bigger budget than ROH.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Guy working for a company says his company is the best in the world, more at 11.


The thing with Jericho is that he always go extra with it either by kissing butt to his company(he did the same with the WWE) or his ego is big like the moon in his echo chamber thinking everything he does is the best. Like the whole thing with the fall off the cage. He would not admit that it sucked. I think he would have way more sympathy if he admited his mistakes, own up to them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You seem to bring up the mainstream alot, that's all.
> 
> You strike me as someone who's quite insecure when it comes to wrestling. All whilst basing your opinions off of someone or something that was once relevant decades ago.


I'd argue that the real insecurity is the fans who convince themselves that wrestling can never be popular again. It clearly steams from the fact the wrestling they enjoy isn't popular so instead of acknowledging maybe some tweaks could help it be big again, they pretend there's no hope at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> What company is better for fans and the talent itself?
> 
> For fans, AEW listens to them and gives them what they want for the most part. Every show has 'AEW' chants which shows the fan base is in ECW territory of being hardcore. IMPACT and ROH lost fans, NJPW has pissed off fans with the recent booking and introduction of the new title, the Mexican companies have fucked up so many times it's comical, and WWE... lol.
> 
> ...


But the problem with banking on all this is what happens when Tony starts firing people and backstage tension arises. AEW is a big company and it's just frankly foolish to sell it on "happy backstage environment" because reality dictates that won't last forever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'd argue that the real insecurity is the fans who convince themselves that wrestling can never be popular again. It clearly steams from the fact the wrestling they enjoy isn't popular so instead of acknowledging maybe some tweaks could help it be big again, they pretend there's no hope at all.


Perhaps so. 

Though id like to think those people actually enjoy wrestling and base their opinion on what they actually watch, not what they listen to.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Perhaps so.
> 
> Though id like to think those people actually enjoy wrestling and base their opinion on what they actually watch, not what they listen to.


I don't doubt folk enjoy AEW. But the truth is outside of elitist snobs, most folk like to enjoy things they like with others. Most current wrestling fans would love to be able to talk about current wrestling to folk outside of forums and YouTube. But since they can't it's easier to just say "hey wrestling is never going to be popular, stop trying to get casual fans".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't doubt folk enjoy AEW. But the truth is outside of elitist snobs, most folk like to enjoy things they like with others. Most current wrestling fans would love to be able to talk about current wrestling to folk outside of forums and YouTube. But since they can't it's easier to just say "hey wrestling is never going to be popular, stop trying to get casual fans".


Perhaps that's also the case. 

Personally, I'm not too bothered if I speak to anyone about wrestling or not. Luckily for me, I know a fair few 'lapsed fans' in real life who have fallen back in love with wrestling thanks to AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Perhaps that's also the case.
> 
> Personally, I'm not too bothered if I speak to anyone about wrestling or not. Luckily for me, I know a fair few 'lapsed fans' in real life who have fallen back in love with wrestling thanks to AEW.


Of course they did lol. 

But yeah we all wish wrestling was more popular and we could talk to folk about it. Hell there's a reason Kenny has been pushing how the AEW game is going to be like No Mercy 64. He knows folk will associate it with memories of playing wrestling games with friends and family because wrestling was cool


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Of course they did lol.
> 
> But yeah we all wish wrestling was more popular and we could talk to folk about it. Hell there's a reason Kenny has been pushing how the AEW game is going to be like No Mercy 64. He knows folk will associate it with memories of playing wrestling games with friends and family because wrestling was cool


I mean again, I'm not bothered whether wrestling is popular or not. It doesn't affect me or my life in the slightest. And I'm positive I'm not the only one.

Wrestling will always be something I enjoy, personally. It's no skin off my nose if someone I don't know doesn't get it.

Then again, Im also one of those that believes WWE have done so much damage to the perception of wrestling that it'll never be cool again - maybe it'll be a little bit more socially acceptable at some point but flat out popular like it was in the 90s? Nah. And I cant believe anyone truly cares whether it is or not.

Then again, stadiums and arenas sell out, all the main wrestling shows of the week are regularly number one in the ratings, record money has been made, trending number one online happens weekly and have multiple memes have been created and used without ridicule. So maybe its thought of alot highly than we think.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I mean again, I'm not bothered whether wrestling is popular or not. It doesn't affect me or my life in the slightest. And I'm positive I'm not the only one.
> 
> Wrestling will always be something I enjoy, personally. It's no skin off my nose if someone I don't know doesn't get it.
> 
> ...


Of course you like it popular or not, but things being popular adds to the enjoyment. There's a reason folk wanted fans back because that crowd makes it more enjoyable. Same thing with it being popular. Sure you don't need it to be popular to enjoy it. But if you're saying wrestling wouldn't be even more enjoyable if it was a thing you could discuss with most of your friends and family I'm going to respectfully call you a liar lol. 

Nobody that posts here needs wrestling to be popular to enjoy it. But anybody that posts here is lying to themselves if they say that they wouldn't like it to be more popular. There's a reason we're here on a small wrestling forum discussing wrestling and it's because it's hard to do that in real life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Of course you like it popular or not, but things being popular adds to the enjoyment. There's a reason folk wanted fans back because that crowd makes it more enjoyable. Same thing with it being popular. Sure you don't need it to be popular to enjoy it. But if you're saying wrestling wouldn't be even more enjoyable if it was a thing you could discuss with most of your friends and family I'm going to respectfully call you a liar lol.
> 
> Nobody that posts here needs wrestling to be popular to enjoy it. But anybody that posts here is lying to themselves if they say that they wouldn't like it to be more popular. There's a reason we're here on a small wrestling forum discussing wrestling and it's because it's hard to do that in real life.


You've already insinuated I'm a liar, so who respectively gives a flying fuck?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You've already insinuated I'm a liar, so who respectively gives a flying fuck?


You the person posting on a forum to discuss wrestling that's also pretending you totally like having few people to discuss wrestling with lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You the person posting on a forum to discuss wrestling that's also pretending you totally like having few people to discuss wrestling with lol


I've been posting on this forum for about 15 years.

You reading a post saying I'm not entirely bothered if I have anyone to talk to wrestling about in real life and interpreting that as me saying I like having a few people to discuss wrestling with is on you.

I've already said that theres a select few wrestling fans out there who base their enjoyment of wrestling based on either the opinion of others or its state in society, which to me is embarrassing.

But hey ho.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Soul Rex said:


> My post said it clearly.


ROH, NWA and Dragongate? lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I've been posting on this forum for about 15 years.
> 
> You reading a post saying I'm not entirely bothered if I have anyone to talk to wrestling about in real life and interpreting that as me saying I like having a few people to discuss wrestling with is on you.
> 
> ...


I believe that you love wrestling whether it's popular or not or else you wouldn't be here. I'm just a lot of fans are insecure about it being unpopular so they treat it as if there's no way it could ever be popular.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Plus, everyone who visits AEW as a guest says the backstage atmosphere is incredible.


Fans can see that. If you watch Sammy's vlog or BTE, it looks like a party every show backstage.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

He's 100% right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But the problem with banking on all this is what happens when Tony starts firing people and backstage tension arises. AEW is a big company and it's just frankly foolish to sell it on "happy backstage environment" because reality dictates that won't last forever.


lol - you have such a negative viewpoint on these things

i’ve worked ( we all have i guess ) in small companies with shit ‘backstage‘ and massive million dollar conglomerates with great ‘backstage’

its not just all one way - and yes, there was firings, and yes the culture stayed the same - it really depends on the people in charge


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - you have such a negative viewpoint on these things
> 
> i’ve worked ( we all have i guess ) in small companies with shit ‘backstage‘ and massive million dollar conglomerates with great ‘backstage’
> 
> its not just all one way - and yes, there was firings, and yes the culture stayed the same - it really depends on the people in charge


Because it's just the reality of the situation. If you think you worked at at a "massive million dollar conglomerates with great backstage" you didn't talk to enough folk lol. You don't get that many people together and make the majority happy that's just not real life. What you're saying sounds like the type of thing a higher up that got to avoid the bull shit says.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I think it’s unrealistic for a company to be “one big happy family” all of the time. As AEW grows, there will inevitably be new pressure and stress and politicking. It’s just natural. But for now, at least, it seems Tony Khan has done an excellent job building a positive and healthy environment. I hope it continues for as long as possible. A happy workplace makes for a better product.

At the very least, AEW should try to avoid the mistakes the WWE has made that has apparently created low morale among many of the wrestlers. Low morale was a thing in the final years of WCW, too - for several reasons. The good thing for the WWE is, it’s not too late to turn things around and create a positive environment again. Right now, they’re making painful moves that could ultimately pay off in the long run.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

famicommander said:


> The only good major promotion right now is ROH. They only recently decided to stop sucking (as of September 2020).
> 
> AEW, WWE, Impact, MLW, NJPW, DDT, NOAH, Dragon Gate, AJPW, Stardom, TJPW, CMLL, and AAA suck badly right now. I wish that weren't the case, but it is.


LOL ROH is not a major promotion.

The only major promotions are WWE, AEW and NJPW.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL ROH is not a major promotion.
> 
> The only major promotions are WWE, AEW and NJPW.


It depends on what you mean by major. ROH has a relatively strong fanbase, great financial backing and their TV deal, while not great, gets them seen by way more people than you'd think. I wouldn't classify them as major either but I'm pedantic like that. But a promotion that I would add to a major category is Dragon Gate who have a great TV deal, financially sound, have a large audience both in Japan and outside of it in neighbouring countries and over in America (remember DG USA). It's easy to forget about them but they have everything you need to put them as major.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

MC said:


> It depends on what you mean by major. ROH has a relatively strong fanbase, great financial backing and their TV deal, while not great, gets them seen by way more people than you'd think. I wouldn't classify them as major either but I'm pedantic like that. But a promotion that I would add to a major category is Dragon Gate who have a great TV deal, financially sound, have a large audience both in Japan and outside of it in neighbouring countries and over in America (remember DG USA). It's easy to forget about them but they have everything you need to put them as major.


NJPW can draw at least what ROH does, in US.
The only wrestling companies that can successfully tour outside their home base country are WWE without a doubt, maybe AEW and NJPW did good numbers outside Japan before pandemic.

This is what ROH can do for a special event where the access is free:










There is nothing major about this.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

That's not saying much when Tony Khan can't say "no" to a wrestler and Vince enjoys the power of burning things down.

And referring to Jericho as the GOAT is hilarious. He's okay at a lot of things without being great at anything.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Spoken like a true guy on the payroll


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd agree on them not being shitty but they were a little indy fed with a bad local television deal (That they paid to air) for the majority of their existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jericho - career started in Japan, then there was ECW,WCW.
Juventud - also not WWE, but WCW and TNA guy, he was only a year in WWE.
Moxley - was never a WWE guy, he was made by Ring of Honor or CZW, so also independent Circuit guy, who left WWE for AEW.
Malakai Black - wrestled 14 years in Independent circuit till he went to WWE, never a real WWE guy.
Karl Anderson - never was a WWE guy, was made in ROH and NJPW as bullet club member.
Tully Blanchard - NWA
Konnan - WCW guy
Haku - Japan and WCW
Lance Archer- TNA
Frankie Kazarian - TNA guy
STING - will always be WCW and TNA guy

Thank You.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Chris has been in every Wrestling Company , So he would know better then anyone else. I take him at his word. Right now for some reason the WWE has decided to get rid of some of its best wrestlers. Daniel Bryant decided when his contract ended in the WWE , to go to AEW, We got CMPunk coming to AEW, John Moxley didn't need to be fired he was smart enough to leave the sinking ship. With all the firing in WWE , that's got to get a lot of talent in the WWE to start thinking about job security. THat can get some as soon as there contracts up in the WWE to jump ship if they get the chance.I don't get why WWE decided to bleed it's talent. Bray Wyatt was the best heel they had and dumping him was stupid. Right now the WWE has to many faces and not enough credible heels. They have to go to a lot of old wrestlers like edge or whoever and bring them back because there not developing new talent that they can pass the torch to. That prove NXT is not getting the job done or once the get to raw or smack down they are given stupid storylines that waist there talent.. Too many of NXT's talent dies when it get to the big show. The performance center turns out wrestlers with no depth that are all clones with no real talent.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Dove* said:


> Jericho - career started in Japan, then there was ECW,WCW.
> Juventud - also not WWE, but WCW and TNA guy, he was only a year in WWE.
> Moxley - was never a WWE guy, he was made by Ring of Honor or CZW, so also independent Circuit guy, who left WWE for AEW.
> Malakai Black - wrestled 14 years in Independent circuit till he went to WWE, never a real WWE guy.
> ...


Haku was in the WWE for years , I don't remember him ever in WCW.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

oldtimer24 said:


> Haku was in the WWE for years , I don't remember him ever in WCW.


I been watching wrestling for over 50 years so your pretty much wrong on most of your stuff


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

oldtimer24 said:


> Haku was in the WWE for years , I don't remember him ever in WCW.


And Chris was W2J that was in the WWE for a long time , he was the first combined brand champion of both smackdown and raw. So to just pass him off is ignorant


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why are you quoting yourself?

Haku aka Meng was in WCW for seven years…


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> What wrestling do you enjoy actually?


It's funny because I only watch clips of AEW or WWE if they're on social media. I don't have time to sit for 30 hours per week to watch it. Its probably why people pick sides. 

Personally that's why the network is beautiful because you can pick and choose what to watch when wrestling was actually good.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Dove* said:


> Jericho - career started in Japan, then there was ECW,WCW.
> Juventud - also not WWE, but WCW and TNA guy, he was only a year in WWE.
> Moxley - was never a WWE guy, he was made by Ring of Honor or CZW, so also independent Circuit guy, who left WWE for AEW.
> Malakai Black - wrestled 14 years in Independent circuit till he went to WWE, never a real WWE guy.
> ...


God I hate posts like this. 

It doesn't matter where someone started their career, it's where they became famous that counts. That's what they're remembered for. 

John Good is well known as Dean Ambrose in WWE, Total Divas and 13 Rounds (dodgy WWE produced movie). He's not well known for being a CZW world champion. He was in WWE for 8 years. 

Same goes for Jericho who is more synonymous with WWE, yeah fine he was in ECW, ROH, Japan, Mexico, SMW, WCW, which makes him A journeyman, but the vast majority of his career, nearly 2 decades was with WWE.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

the_flock said:


> God I hate posts like this.
> 
> It doesn't matter where someone started their career, it's where they became famous that counts. That's what they're remembered for.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jericho is a clown now. He should be laughed at nowadays. Maybe if AEW did something and put belts on actual stars, it would be a start.

This is no pro WWE post, just in case people think it is. RAW is the worst thing on tv these days.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

stevem20 said:


> Jericho is a clown now. He should be laughed at nowadays. Maybe if AEW did something and put belts on actual stars, it would be a start.
> 
> This is no pro WWE post, just in case people think it is. RAW is the worst thing on tv these days.


Both world titles are already on 2 actual stars though


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

stevem20 said:


> Jericho is a clown now. He should be laughed at nowadays. Maybe if AEW did something and put belts on actual stars, it would be a start.
> 
> This is no pro WWE post, just in case people think it is. RAW is the worst thing on tv these days.


The crowd disagrees with you. Jericho’s a legend who still brings a lot to the table. Nobody will forget this MJF feud, and for good reasons.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I'm sorry, dude; but I don't watch any gymnastics.
> 
> I watch wrestling though


You hate Roman Reigns, and like Ricochet. You are NOT a fan of wrestling, at all.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> The crowd disagrees with you. Jericho’s a legend who still brings a lot to the table. Nobody will forget this MJF feud, and for good reasons.


I wouldn't say for "good reasons" . It'll be remembered for that pizza cutter fiasco and his laughable fall from the cage at blood and guts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> You hate Roman Reigns, and like Ricochet. *You are NOT a fan of wrestling, at all.*


That wouldn’t explain why I enjoy watching NXT, AEW, and NJPW so much


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> That wouldn’t explain why I enjoy watching NXT, AEW, and NJPW so much


That's exactly the point. You like the shows that have almost no actual stars, and a bunch of people no-selling doing as many flips as possible.


----------

